# Better London Logo.



## Trip (Jun 13, 2007)

The London Olympics logo has been a big issue in the design world as-of-late. The wide majority of people who stumble across the logo think it's pretty ridiculous, but there are those who think it's pretty good. Bah. What does everybody in the world of Macosx.com think about all this jazz? 

Heck, if you think you can make a better one, be London's guest:

http://www.BetterLondonLogo.com

P.S. It's good to be back.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 13, 2007)

The offical London Olympic logo for 2012 does at least gets people's attention, as it would seem (according to polls) most Brits thinks it sucks.

London's Mayor, Ken Livingstone, is horrifed by the official logo (left image).

I prefer one of the suggested alternative designs below, which includes London's Tower Bridge (right image).

Apparently the promo video containing the logo sent a number of epilepetic sufferers into a grand mal.


----------



## Greg Reez (Jun 13, 2007)

Its very relative right now, and even on the original London 2012 website it said the logo can be changing with the times until 2012. We have 5 years. I see the 2012 make its way out of the jagged shapes but I agree with most people... it could use work but if you ask me there is no Almighty logo out there that we can compare it to. Every logo out there needs work depending on who looks at it.

Of course that logo needs more work. They made it so it could easily change color and background, as well as the jagged edges and diffent shapes that signify diversity... there were so many ways to go about doing that, but the client settled on this. I would love to see the entire design process of the firm that created it, as well as the client feedback scripts. I think it would change a lot of our minds, perhaps? 

As it stands, the logo isn't cutting edge, but it has a message. Its basically placing function WAY over form. It makes it seem that anyone can make a logo when you look at this.

I'm sure the commotion will die down for a few years and London will unveil a modernized version in 2010 or so, it'll look a lot better.


----------



## Trip (Jun 13, 2007)

Greg Reez said:


> I'm sure the commotion will die down for a few years and London will unveil a modernized version in 2010 or so...



We can only pray.


----------



## fryke (Jun 13, 2007)

I reeeeeeeeeally don't like it. Although I _wanted_ to, I couldn't actually watch the whole trailer video.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 23, 2007)

Trip said:


> The London Olympics logo has been a big issue in the design world as-of-late. The wide majority of people who stumble across the logo think it's pretty ridiculous, but there are those who think it's pretty good. Bah. What does everybody in the world of Macosx.com think about all this jazz?
> 
> Heck, if you think you can make a better one, be London's guest:
> 
> ...


Whoever designed that logo, needs to be shot, given a copy of Windows Vista and a Dell, and shot again. Thats an embarrassment. I feel relay embarrassed that that is our logo... It sucks. I could do that on Paint with my eyes shut standing backwards, and only charge £5. Do you guys know how much we paid for that logo?


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 24, 2007)

£400,000


----------



## Qion (Jun 24, 2007)

About $800,000?

Sorry to say, but the logo is terrible. Like Fryke said, function rules over form... visual balance is askew, colors look as if they were an afterthought, and the outlines of the shapes are erratic and jagged. I think I'll get on the accounting PC at work and make it in Paint just to make a point... 

Of course, this design was probably not the designer's fault. It's all about making the client happy. Most of the things I do in silkscreening I hate, but I have to do them because my paycheck says I do. 

However, shouldn't one the most-viewed logos in the world be completely thought up by a professional creative mind, and not just somebody in corporate? Yes, yes it should.


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 24, 2007)

At least it won't be this one, right?


----------



## Mikuro (Jun 24, 2007)

Did anyone seriously think "diversity!" when they looked at it? It seems to me like the only way to come to that conclusion is to ask yourself "what were they _think_ing?" and then really consider it for a moment. I mean, it's a bunch of random shapes arranged chaotically. If that's supposed to represent diversity, it must have been thought up by a bigot!  So I wouldn't say function rules here, exactly (or if it does it is only in comparison to exceptionally poor form).

If I were a fan of modern art, though, who knows? It might really float my boat. I've seen worse in museums. There's no accounting for taste, of course.

Some of the alternative logos on that site are very nice. The main page shows a good assortment of ideas, and they all look pretty good. This one is my favorite. I don't think it's the best-looking one on that page, but it has representations of people, the event AND the city, which none of the others I saw did.


----------



## bbloke (Jun 25, 2007)

nixgeek said:


> At least it won't be this one, right?


Err, quite a ring display going on there...   


With regards to the actual logo... what were they thinking?  

I think it looks awful and I hope they change it.  It took me a little while to even notice it was saying "2012."  The shapes really didn't convey the ideas to me.   I hope one of the other concepts is taken up instead!  I liked the following in particular:

http://www.betterlondonlogo.com/uploads/london-logo/650c991d-113220a243b-7ff8.jpg
(to me, it is simple, has the relevant colors, and conveys the location)

http://www.betterlondonlogo.com/uploads/london-logo/1a8dd8b5-11326308e94-7fec.jpg
(it has the red, white, and blue for the location, with the sporty feel to it)

http://www.betterlondonlogo.com/uploads/london-logo/1a8dd8b5-11326308e94-7fda.jpg
(I liked the image, although one needs the text to provide insight...)


----------



## bbloke (Jun 25, 2007)

I've come across a few other pages of designs, some of which seemed worthy of mention.  

The BBC asked viewers to send in alternative logos.  This one seemed quite good, and this one made me smile.


Sitepoint has a page of alternative designs.  Of those, I liked:

http://www.sitepoint.com/marketplace/contestentrant/2071/185225#entry119026
(I liked the pole vaulting Grenadier Guard)

http://www.sitepoint.com/marketplace/contestentrant/2071/170783#entry121129
(quite a pleasant, "clean" logo to me)

http://www.sitepoint.com/marketplace/contestentrant/2071/186357#entry119560
(similar to the above)

http://www.sitepoint.com/marketplace/contestentrant/2071/187715#entry124794
(simple and to the point, but maybe needing a bit more color...)

http://www.sitepoint.com/marketplace/contestentrant/2071/185402#entry116082
(this seemed like a clever idea, linking the letters in a similar fashion to the Tube map, but I'm not sure if everyone will get it)

http://www.sitepoint.com/marketplace/contestentrant/2071/116100#entry121751
(the use of the traditional phone booth also seemed like a clever idea, but, again, I'm not sure it is clear to everyone)


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 25, 2007)

bbloke said:


> It took me a little while to even notice it was saying "2012."



Until you mentioned it now, I never noticed it said "2012", I always thought they're just random shapes... I'm so blind!


----------



## bbloke (Jun 25, 2007)

Ferdinand said:


> Until you mentioned it now, I never noticed it said "2012", I always thought they're just random shapes... I'm so blind!


Well, perhaps just further evidence the logo doesn't work as well as intended!


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 26, 2007)

Mikuro said:


> ....This one is my favorite. I don't think it's the best-looking one on that page, but it has representations of people, the event AND the city, which none of the others I saw did.



Yes. That's more like it.


----------

